# Windows Media Player Does Not Stream Video



## Danimagus (Feb 21, 2006)

I noticed a few weeks ago that I can no longer stream video online with Windows Media Player. CNN.com, MTV.com, all streams from all sites just don't play. The pop-up window will appear, everything will load, but Windows Media Player will do nothing but be paused. I've updated my video card drivers, I have the latest WMP with updated codecs, but still...

Any suggestions? Thanks so much for any help you can provide!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Do the following:

How to troubleshoot playback of network or Internet media
Streaming media over the Internet is subject to all standard network connectivity troubleshooting. Server-side issues cause the most commonly-experienced issues. • Make sure that the Internet Wizard or Network Connection Wizard has been run on the system. If it has not been, run either wizard:1. Click Start, point to All Programs, point to Accessories, and then click Communications. 
2. Click New Connection Wizard. 
3. Follow the instructions and complete the wizard.

• Try connecting to the stream with Mplayer2:1. Click Start, click Run, and then type mplayer2. 
2. Click OK. 
3. On the File menu, click Open, and then type the URL for the media.

• Verify that the system is not behind a firewall or proxy and verify the Windows Media Player specific network settings:1. Open Windows Media Player, and then on the Tools menu, click Options. 
2. On the Network tab, make sure that all of the protocol boxes are selected, and then verify that the proxy settings are correct.

• Try disabling Internet Connection Sharing or any firewall software if it is enabled. 
• For more information on setting your firewall configuration for Windows Media, please see the following Microsoft Web site:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/serve/firewall.aspx (http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/serve/firewall.aspx) 
• For additional information about how to open ports for the built-in Internet Connection Firewall in Windows XP, click the article number below to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
308127 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308127/) How to manually open ports in Internet Connection Firewall in Windows XP


----------



## Danimagus (Feb 21, 2006)

Hm, well, I'm now getting audio, but still no video. Is it important what ports I'm using in WMP? Currently 80-87.

Insolent computer!


----------



## Danimagus (Feb 21, 2006)

Anyone have anything else I can try?


----------

